# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Jaki psychiatra Warszawa? Nerwica lub podejrzenie F20.9 i F60

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od kilku lat cierpię na nerwicę jelit. Byle stres i muszę biegać do łazienki. Pediatrzy i gastrolodzy nic nie stwierdzili.
Udałem się do psychiatry a ten u mnie zdiagnozował F20.9 i F60. Poniekąd trafna diagnoza bo objawy przejawiam.
Przepisał mi solian, lorafen(dorażnie) i pernazyne.
Niestety na moją nerwicę to nie pomaga.
Wiem, że neuroleptyki działają po 4 tyg. Jednak biorę je od roku a ostatnio nie biorę i wychodzi na to samo.
Polećcie mi jakiegoś dobrego psychiatrę w Warszawie, który jest na NFZ i ma do czynienia z takimi przypadkami.
Byłem u Pani psycholog i zdiagnozowała u mnie aspergera. Jednak co w przypadku gdy lęki dają objawy aspergera?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy powinienem się udać do neurologa?

----------


## Szamanka

A nie myślałeś nad zupełnym odstawieniem leków i wdrożeniem sesji u psychologa? Mówię o długotrwałym procesie, a nie kilku wizytach. Skoro po odstawieniu leków czujesz się tak samo jak podczas ich stosowania to moim zadaniem wyniszczasz nimi organizm i nic poza tym. Dobrego psychiatrę możesz znaleźć w przychodni na Wrocławskiej. 
Ale tylko od Ciebie zależy czy chcesz się męczyć lekami czy jesteś w stanie poświęcić czas na "psychologiczne rozmówki", które często przynoszą pozytywne skutki :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Generalnie najlepiej połączyć farmako i psycho terapie.
Być może mi źle diagnozę postawił i leki nie trafne.

----------


## Tereska

Witam.
Byłam u paru takich lekarzy i żaden nie był w stanie mnie do końca wyleczyć. Zawsze mi wracało. Ale poszłam w końcu do kliniki Psychomedic na filtrowej i to był dla mnie strzał w 10. Przyjął mnie dr Robert Chmielewski, który rozpoznał prawdziwy powód i udało nam się to wyleczyć. Jeszcze od czasu do czasu chodzę na wizyty ale tylko kontrolnie. Trochę czasu zajęło znalezienie mi odpowiedniego lekarza który faktycznie leczy. Dr Chmielewski to robi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pola Winiarska

Bardzo dobrym i naprawdę specjalistą jest dr Pamela Kubaszewska pracująca w Psychomedic.pl 
Uważam że bardzo dobrze się stało że do niej trafiłam bo zaufanie do tej osoby miałam już na pierwszej wizycie. A to najważniejsze.

----------


## Ulańska

> Bardzo dobrym i naprawdę specjalistą jest dr Pamela Kubaszewska pracująca w Psychomedic.pl 
> Uważam że bardzo dobrze się stało że do niej trafiłam bo zaufanie do tej osoby miałam już na pierwszej wizycie. A to najważniejsze.


Całkowicie się zgadzam. Również się u dr Kubaszewskiej leczyłam. Bardzo profesjonalna. Atmosfera jest luźna, wizyty przyjemnie. Będąc u niej nie czułam się jakoś dziwnie a wręcz tak jakby luźno. Tu masz numer jakby co 22 299 11 22.

----------


## Optysa

Jeśli Psychomedic.pl to tylko dr Katarzyna Wakuła. jestem specjalistą w diagnozowaniu "trudnych" przypadków. Tam gdzie lekarze nie wiedzą co robić dr Wakuła znajduje wyjście. Tak pomogła mojej siostrze. Jesteśmy obydwie jej wdzięczne.

----------


## KlaraW

Zgodzę się z optystą. Dr Wakuła bardzo dobry specjalista psychiatra. Chodziłam do niej na terapie po mężu... Pomogło... To numer do niej 22 299 11 22. Pracuje na filtrowej w Warszawie.

----------


## Gustav

Warto jeszcze sprawdzić ofertę kliniki Psychomedic na Filtrowej, przedmówca chyba zresztą też coś wspomina, ale dr Wakuły akurat nie kojarzę. Ogólnie mają tam dobrych lekarzy, leczyłem się tam ja i moja siostra również, w różnych okresach, ale zawsze mogliśmy liczyć na fachową pomoc i zrozumienie. Można zresztą przedzwonić i dopytać, kto akurat tam teraz przyjmuje. Nr telefonu do kliniki - 22 254 88 88. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## stalker8

Proszę zobaczyć tę stronę:
ponadprzecietni.org.pl
Nie wczytywałem się w nią, ale chcę  znowu odnieść się do tego co wspominałem o "śledzeniu w internecie"... Niepokój wzbudza to, że na skutek mojej aktywności tutaj, a piszę w podobnym tonie tez na drugim forum - wchodząc na forum, o którym pisałem, że "to stamtąd..." - otrzymuję sugestię, w postaci nicku nowego użytkownika, który tradycyjnie (nabyłem tam taki zwyczaj), po wrzuceniu w google sugeruje i naprowadza właśnie na postać założyciela fundacji... Czy to jest urojenie? Psychiatra twierdzi, że tak. I ubiera to w słowa, które dla mnie są spisane w taki sposób, że wyglądają jak wypowiedziane przez człowieka upośledzonego - w końcu mieszkańca wsi...
Na moją prośbę otrzymałem ksero dokumentacji (nie spodziewałem się, że otrzymam).

I cały zapis moich rozmów z psychologiem i psychiatrą, tak właśnie wygląda. Nie ma tam rzeczy, o których nie zdążyłem powiedzieć, bądź też nie pamiętałem pod wpływem emocji - w końcu poradnia zdrowia psychicznego to miejsce, które chyba większość kojarzy nieprzyjemnie, wywołujące stres. Czyż nie w taki sposób jego obraz jest przedstawiany w kulturze, aby takie skojarzenia spowodować? Ma to przecież oczywiste uzasadnienie...

Czemu sugerujecie F20, a nie F22? Początkowo miałem diagnozę w kierunku F21, dopiero na ostatniej wizycie, gdy dostarczyłem  swoje zapiski (mailowo, co się nie spodobało pani doktor - element terapii?) - listy do osób na innych (dwóch) forach, w których opowiedziałem o sobie to, czego u psychiatry, chyba nie było mi dane - zresztą także ze względu na trudności z dojazdem.
Tutaj - też nie napisałem wszystkiego... chyba nie ma już sensu - o tym co krzywdzącego spotkało mnie jako dziecko.... Nie mam się co żalić, skoro i tak jestem podły - teraz mam świadomość tego, co było nie tak, chyba nawet to poprawiłem, ale

nie byłoby to możliwe, gdybym do tej poradni nie trafił. Ani na te fora, a zwłaszcza na jeszcze jednego człowieka, który uświadomił mi kwestie, o których wcześniej nie miałem wyobrażenia... W sprawach relacji z kobietami... z ludźmi w ogóle - prawa stada wilków... taka metafora oczywiście, ale uważam, że coś w tym jest, skoro ( i to też tu pisałem) apteka przy Biedronce pod szyldem... "Omega".

A tutaj... tylko większy strach. Prawa rynku... płać i płacz. I nie fikaj znowu, bo Cię uciszymy...
Wystarczy, że sobie stąd pójdę...?

Pani o nicku Jaaa - wie coś więcej, z prywatnej wiadomości ode mnie, choć w zasadzie to samo co tutaj spisałem. Może jeszcze trochę informacji... o tym jak byłem dzieckiem... czemu nie - chyba też jej wyślę, może jutro.  ...Ktokolwiek pod jej nickiem tutaj przebywa.

Pisząc "tego człowieka" też mam na myśli postać na forum i podejrzewam kilka osób zaangażowanych w to ("wirtualnie" - no jak to określić?), czego tak naprawdę oczekiwałem - by móc rozmawiać z kimś o moich problemach.
Tabletki ich nie rozwiążą - uważam, że wyniszczają, takie czytałem opinie. 
Nie uważam, żeby tego rodzaju leki były mi potrzebne. Nie funkcjonuję normalnie z powodu nie tylko stanu zdrowia, ale też spraw na które nie mam wpływu. Rozumiem, że nigdy nie będę i muszę się z tym pogodzić, że w końcu trafię prawdopodobnie do tego ośrodka, gdzie umieszcza się osoby chore psychicznie oraz zniedołężniałe z powodu starości - także za aprobatą rodziny, o ile wiem. Moja rodzina mi czegoś takiego nie zrobi, ale obawiam się, że po prostu z powodu chorób (SM i ZZSK) stanę się dla nich ciężarem, bo na razie - nie jest najgorzej, właściwie nieźle - mam pracę. W której też zachowuję się... głupio.  :Frown:  Powinienem "ciszej", bo czasem gadam tam bzdury.
Oczywiście strata pracy, a jeszcze orzeczenie o chorobie psychicznej (nie wiem czy czuję się chory psychicznie), to koniec  - brak jakichkolwiek dochodów i szans na znalezienie innej. Więc - cicho, jak chcecie. Wystarczy - na dziś...? Lepiej tu nie pisać przecież.

----------


## stalker8

Dodam jeszcze, że rzeczy o których jednak w poradni opowiedziałem uważając za istotne, nie zostały w ogóle odnotowane w dokumentacji, która wygląda jak nie tyle zapis rozmów, potraktowany dość wybiórczo, co obserwacji i subiektywnych odczuć lekarza i psychologa - godzących w to jak chciałbym siebie postrzegać, aby wywołać u mnie autorefleksję?
Nie wiem czy to też element terapii... 
Nie zgadzają się informacje takie jak dane osobowe (imię matki, data pierwszej wizyty z pzp). W związku z tym można zarzucić mi kłamstwo... Tak to widzę... i jak to zabrzmi jeśli powiem, że... świństwo.

Tak, przyznaję, że mój język (zwłaszcza pisany) wygląda nędznie - zawsze był taki, brak odpowiedniej ilości lektury, czy też niewłaściwy jej dobór w młodym wieku, a środowisko i wychowanie w domu.
Obecnie zdegradowałem się tak, że nie widzę możliwości by nadrobić jakiekolwiek braki, więc i te powodujące problemy z komunikacją.
Można się domyślać w jaki sposób funkcjonuję w swoim otoczeniu. Czuję, że nie nadaję się do chyba już jakiejkolwiek pracy, ani w miarę normalnego życia.

Wydaje mi się, że nie byłem do tego stopnia nieświadomy, przychodząc tam, a udowadnianie mi na nowo mojej ułomności nie wniosło nic pozytywnego do mojego życia.
Liczyłem po prostu, że dzięki jakimś magicznym tabletkom, przejdzie stan z jakim nie mogłem sobie już poradzić nie rozumiejąc, że nie zasługuję na pomoc.

----------


## stalker8

Oczywiście - mojego, ani nikogo. Ale po co miałoby.

----------


## stalker8

'My' próbujemy budować - wielkość narodu i państwa, dobrobyt i bezpieczeństwo. Wspaniali... możemy dać Tobie szansę: IFN-β 1A. Ale pomyśl kim jesteś - przy tych, którzy przecież zasługują - "nauczycielach, informatykach...".
Nie spodziewałem się tego, wiem dopiero od kwietnia... a mimo to pojechałem tam znowu. Bałem się ujawnić, więc nadal nie ma diagnozy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może Longina Zalska? Ma renomę, pracowała za granicą między innymi w Paryżu w uniwersyteckiej klinice. Z tego co wiem to teraz przyjmuje w tommed.waw.pl, nie wiem czy jeszcze gdzieś.

----------


## Bilonka

Chodziłam do psychiatry do Izabeli Zduńczyk-Bogiel z Psychologgii. Bardzo dobrze wspominam ten czas, bo w jej gabinecie czułam się rzeczywiście bezpiecznie. Nie bałam się opowiadać o tym, co dzieje się w moim życiu. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że może inni nie mają z tym problemów, ale ja naprawdę żeby się przed kimś otworzyć muszę z nim zjeść beczkę soli. Wiadomo, że to specjalista i go się inaczej traktuje, z założenia, ale miałam już doświadczenia z innym psychiatrą i nie byłam tak wylewna. Jestem pewna, że to właśnie kwestia prowadzonej terapii, podejścia do mojej osoby. Być może znalazła na mnie sposób, co oczywiście doceniam, bo po to człowiek w końcu idzie do specjalisty.

----------


## stalker8

Nie, no poprzedni wpisy debilne, nieomal pedalskie. Tamto forum... - link mogę dać, ale domyślam się, że mogą mi zaorać komputer, czy życie w ogóle; zresztą co tam o mnie myślą, mam gdzieś. Pani Psycholog-Wrocław wysłałem co za jedni - niby nie odebrała, ale stamtąd znam już, że administracja, czy osoby znaczące na forum maja możliwość grzebać i w prywatnych wiadomościach. - Wiadomo: ochrona przed terroryzmem ;/ .
Zasadniczo - lepiej nie obrażać elit swoimi roszczeniami, nie marudzić, nie wbijać szpilki, bo oskarżą, o "robienie pod górę"; nasłali mi ją pod pozorem pomocy - i jakaż zabawna przepowiednia, że to będzie "dama karo" - fałszywa koleżanka; już wyjaśniałem tutaj, co zaszło; durny i nie znałem życia; dziękuję za uwagę na dziś.

----------


## stalker8

Niepotrzebny haloperidol, fenactil, kastracja chemiczna, lobotomia, elektrowstrząsy, wiązanie pasami na tygodnie, odleżyny, cewnik. Po około pięćdziesięciu metrach spostrzegłem się, idący z koszykiem w ręce i dopiero odniosłem, plastikowy, czerwony - widać już jak jest ze mną, a jak jeszcze zacznę coś gadać, w punkcie naprawy, albo sklepie, albo... gdziekolwiek, to zawsze coś... - w aptece, o właśnie... Nie da się inaczej pomyśleć o mnie, jak tylko, żem upośledzony, no i po ubiorze poznać, z minionej epoki. Powinienem już nie wychodzić nigdzie, tylko na spacer czasem, ale buty mieć, bo stopy też chore. Stawy bolą, bardzo, ale jeszcze piszę. To znaczy niepokoją - wytrzymuję, ale męczy to; jednak zmęczony, tak jak nieraz doprowadzam do takiego sponiewierania siebie, że łatwo się położyć i zasnąć. Dobranoc. Może już dość pisania na tym forum - w sensie: żadnego postu więcej. Zmęczenie (które nazywam neurologicznym, bo typowe w SM), od kilku tygodni większe; czuję moją chorobę. I ból kręgosłupa; ślęczenie, zabijanie czasu. Książki Susan Cain nie czytam - pewnie będę, ale co to zmieni - zajmę się czymś, w czym nie osiągnę i tak żadnych efektów? Czytam repetytorium z angielskiego, na poziomie gimnazjum, po co.

----------


## aleczka856

jeżeli chodzi o zespół aspergera to to się leczy , a wiem cos na ten temat ponieważ syn od mojej sąsiadki -przyjaciółki ma zespół aspergera . Co do pscyhologa w Warszawie to ja osobiście polecam panią Annę Górską  z ct psyche medical . Jest osobą , która słucha uważnie i świetnie rozumie . uczęszczałam do niej na terapię grupową i otrzymałam ogromne wsparcie .

----------


## stalker8

Dzięki, "aleczka", za wpis. Jednak to nie jest takie proste. Trochę już żyję na tym świecie i faktycznie coraz bardziej, ciężko...
Domyśl się, jak to wygląda - z mojego doświadczenia mogę opowiedzieć; jakie mam obserwacje. Że takie spotkania, grupy,  niestety organizuje się niekiedy... cóż - zbierając... pacjentów, a ktoś za to bierze pieniądze. Za zaprowadzenie z nimi porządku. - Pisano mi tu ( bolało mnie wtedy w nocy), że by mnie zbadano; by wreszcie było ze mną "w porządku".
Dla ilu z takich osób,_ tego rodzaju spotkania_, kończą się fiaskiem - nie pomagają w odnalezieniu sensu, pogłębiają poczucie pustki, osamotnienia, wpędzają w apatię. Ktoś się nimi przejmie... kto - ich przejmie: może jakiś ośrodek... - to mnie czeka... o ile dożyję - jak...? 

Z tonu Twojej wypowiedzi ma wynikać, że są to własnie tacy ludzie - nie całkiem pozbierani w sobie. To ktoś ich pozbiera. Każdy wpis tutaj, wiesz, traktuję jako wirtualny. Ktoś po drugiej stronie wbija mi igłę, bo jestem irytujący.

Kolejny raz wymierzony we mnie za fikcję, w którą chciałbym wierzyć; kto wierzy, że może sobie pomóc, wchodząc gdzieś - w jakieś forum?  Że taki jestem durny. A ci co sobie radzą (/którzy) - to? ...Głodnych nakarmić... No więc, napisz może, kto z 'terapii grupowej' trafił pod "indywidualną"; a kto (może) zrezygnował. ?
Nie ma możliwości; może w większym mieście, ktoś podjąłby się, roli 'asystenta wiedzy' przy takich jak ja - pojedynczo, czy w grupie - nakierować... nie. Ogarnąć nieogarniętych.

No trochę już boli kręgosłup.
---
I co tam robicie?  To się czymś różni od tzw. warsztatów terapii zajęciowej? Lepicie kule z ciasta? Piszecie w Wordzie? O problemach z seksem chyba nie rozmawiacie. Osiągnięciami możecie się pochwalić.

----------


## stalker8

Myślę, że to jest mniej więcej tak, że jeśli nie masz czegoś, na czym możesz oprzeć swoje poczucie wartości, żeby mieć w d. co inni myślą o tobie, to iść gdziekolwiek, licząc na to, że takie poczucie zyskasz, a jeszcze mieć do czynienia z instytucjami od zdrowia psychicznego... - niestety naiwność. Można sobie tylko "duchowo zaszkodzić" - że znów przypomnę rozmowę radiową z dziennikarzem Terlikowskim, o przebieraniu się za kogoś kim się chce być przez chwilę - na amerykańskie święto Halloween.

A tutaj, ilekroć coś wyżalę, dostanę za naruszenie porządku. Żeby zabolało, tam gdzie mnie boli. Bo bólu i narzekań, marudzenia, nikt nie chce, a tylko to wnoszę. No fikcja, utopia - grupa wsparcia chorych egoistów - jaka, gdzie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tą refundacją to może być problem :-(. Najlepiej byłoby gdybyś udał się do jednego z oddziałów kliniki psychiatrycznej Psychomedic i tam poprosił o pomoc. Jestem pewny, że Ci jej udzielą... Jeden z nich znajduje się przy ulicy Filtrowej 62. Rejestracji możesz dokonać pod numerem: 22 253 88 88.

----------


## zarejestrowany

> Z tą refundacją to może być problem :-(. Najlepiej byłoby gdybyś udał się do jednego z oddziałów kliniki psychiatrycznej Psychomedic i tam poprosił o pomoc. Jestem pewny, że Ci jej udzielą... Jeden z nich znajduje się przy ulicy Filtrowej 62. Rejestracji możesz dokonać pod numerem: 22 253 88 88.


Ale, że niby za co? Zamyka się teraz chyba bardziej uzależnionych od dragów, czyli takich, którzy mają dostęp i środowisko, a Ty się wnerwiasz co ja tu wypisuję, np. dzisiaj; za samo zagubienie siedzenie przed monitorem bez celu i wpisywanie w internet bzdur, których nikt nikogo nie zmusza aby czytać! byś chciała, żeby mnie zamknęli? I żebym się Ciebie bał? Albo lepiej wszystkich. No, ale przecież i tak się boję i nie przestanę, Tobie chodzi żeby uciszyć mnie, o mnie zapomnieć, o sobie żebym zapomniał - tym właśnie to jest, a nie "pomoc", to pomocne Wam, a nie mnie. Jakoś nikt tych moich posów nie usuwa, a to jest wydaje mi się ile małej roboty, jak swego czasu spam pisany po azjatycku wywalano stąd. Ewentualnie ban na ip i już - sam nie wiem po jaką cholere tu jestem. Czasami sobie pomyślę, że z kimś rozmawiam, przejawiam coś lepszego niż normalnie, albo może to jest to co normalnie się mieści w moim, tym znowu, behaviorze, latać i brzęczeć jak mucha, ktoś mi sugerował takie porównanie nie pamiętam na jakim forum, ach tamtym, za poglądy niby co tu dzisiaj wpisałem, ale ja w ogóle nie mam poglądów, może takie bardziej chwilowe odczucia, nawet to nie że zajawki na coś - nie zrozumiałaś/eś wpisu z 18:19. Zawsze tak funkcjonowałem, a teraz jestem zmuszony do liczenia czasu w ciągu dnia. Kiedyś miałem sweet tooth, to szedłem i robiłem coś dopóki mi się nie odechciało - to jest mój behavior, a potem wracałem do tego za jakiś czas, regularnie, to jak miałem zajawkę na modelarstwo, przez tygodnie miesiące, a potem przerwa, albo to drugie co się nie przyznaję za bardzo jednak teraz tu - też tak właśnie. I to jest moja natura, a nie dążyć do celu jak inni, bo to ja jestem inny, nie jestem w stanie funkcjonować nawet przeciętnie, poradzić sobie w życiu. Mam też przykre i tęskne wspomnienie o dziewczynie, do tego wiele przykrych o ludziach sprzed lat, których muszę spotykać w świecie poza internetem i najchętniej bym przestał i siedział tak jak dziś, nie wyłaził, albo jeśli to tak, żeby mnie nie widzieli. Nie uchodzi to, ale napiszę, że zwróciłem uwagę wobec tego, znowu, spotkałem chyba nieco starszą kobietę, która jest udręczona i nie da się ukryć jak cierpi, zupełnie to widać, straszny widok. Nawet myślę, że skoro mi tak napisaliście, to może jestem tego bliski, chyba stąd wpis z 18:19. Najlepiej, tak jak piszę często - już zostać w domu. Nie loguję się też, żeby ważniejsze moje wpisy były widoczne dla odwiedzających mój profil. Co się więc wydarzyło wczoraj, przygnębiającego, co dało mi do myślenia o mojej sytuacji. Nie ma sensu tego opowiadać. I ta pani też nie ma sensu! Tyle lat byłem bez pracy, nie mam po co pracować, ani na co liczyć; Wy byście ze mną bez rozmowy nawet przecież co zrobili - nawet nie domyślam się, bo skąd, to Wy wiecie, ja nic nie wiem, no to nie powinienem przeszkadzać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osobiście uważam, że facet tylko Cię na wyjściu nafaszerował lekami i pozostawił samemu sobie... a przynajmniej na tyle, że nie wiesz teraz co dalej robic. Powinen Cię uświadomic abyś miał kontrolę nad życiem  :Smile: 
Nie znam niestety żadnego takiego specjalisty na NFZ, ale w kolektywie Psychologgia przyjmuje świetna Pani Psycholog Agata Sobiecka, myślę, że Ci dużo pomoże.

----------


## larunia

Jeśli jakikolwiek lekarz tak postępuje to trzeba od niego jak najszybciej uciekać. Leczenie to proces złożony i nie polega tylko na faszerowaniu lekami. Radzę znaleźć innego specjalistę, w Radzyminie w CM Panorama przyjmuje dr Wójcik, opinie ma naprawdę niezłe. Mój przyjaciel leczy u niego swoją nerwicę i mogę powiedzieć, patrząc tak z dystansu, że jest z nim już dużo lepiej. Przypomina siebie, kiedy go poznałam, jeszcze zanim zaczął chorować

----------


## Dave88

Czasami nerwica może w różny sposób sie objawiać. Albo na skutek różnych rzeczy, sytuacji. U mnie po stracie dziewczyny jak odeszła. Musiałem się w koncu zacząć leczyć. Pozytywne skutki leczenia przyniosla mi terapia w centrum psychologicznym sens w Mińsku Mazowieckim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stalker, 8.
Co Wy  z tym Mińskiem. Znowu jakiś odkop. Dać z Wykopu DawidaWarsaw, który swoją stronę o psychiatrii zlikwidował dość dawno - jest "sens" się zastanawiać czemu? Czemu to zrobił. I tam było o tych papierosach w psychiatrykach, ale o sprzyjają propagacji neuroleptyków, to na jakimś forum, gdzie indziej wyczytałem (może być nieprawda, jak wszystko). Bo stwierdził, że nie ma pojęcia? A mi się nie chce czytać swoich własnych żalów i bredni sprzed trzech lat w tym temacie.

Ewagriusz z Pontu, o którym wczoraj tu dałem linki "siedem grzechów głównych You tube" -  dostał pewnie po buzi, za uwiedzenie pani, z którą lepiej było nie zaczynać - pewnie się jej silny mąż wkurzył. No, ale miał ten Ewagriusz gadane - na co się kobity łapią. No to wymyślił, że coś napisze - o tych grzechach... Może tak być? Na przykład  w Wyborczej czytałem, że Karol Wojtyła - też miał gadane, prawdaż. A jego ścigali komuniści za pochodzenie społeczne i by go wywieźli na sybir, gdzie by zmarł.

Trzeba coś więcej dodać? Może Ewagriusz był chory psychicznie - całkiem prawdopodobne, jak wielu w tamtych czasach - jak wielu? No to go życie nauczyło. I zdrowi nauczyli.
Tak naprawdę nie wiem jak jest z tego typu lekami - pewnie "wszystkojedno". Mnie się odechciało pod wpływem "bez leków", choć coś tam krótko poćpałem i było to raczej bardzo nieprzyjemne - może takie miało być. A potem przeszedłem terapię na paru forach internetowych - kim jestem dla ludzi i na ile mogę sobie przy nich pozwolić oraz z czym bym się w życiu męczył i czy by jakaś kobita chciała ze mną coś - a to zwłaszcza na forum medyczka mi wytłumaczono krok po kroku, co sobie uroiłem, że będę udawał przed światem silniejszego jak pies co podnosi nogę wyżej, pozować na wyższego, żeby nasikać - tu czy tam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jeżeli chodzi o zespół aspergera to to się leczy , a wiem cos na ten temat ponieważ syn od mojej sąsiadki -przyjaciółki ma zespół aspergera . Co do pscyhologa w Warszawie to ja osobiście polecam panią Annę Górską  z ct psyche medical . Jest osobą , która słucha uważnie i świetnie rozumie . uczęszczałam do niej na terapię grupową i otrzymałam ogromne wsparcie .


i do tego jakieś poezje, jaki zespół aspergera, może dałna, m siet atk popierniczyłow tedy wg łowie, jak zię nabrałem tych tabletek na kręgosłup, a to bolało jak sie zimno robi w domu jesienią i na wiosne, ale rodzice trochę zmienili nawyki, tak że tej wiosny akurat nie, za to co innego, siedzi się, brak sił, ani nie ma gdzie chodzić. Jak się długo siaduje w takim stanie, a to w chorobie neurologiczniej widziałem, dawno dawno temu i zwróciło moją uwagę, taki stagnacja bezruch, czemu i do późna w nocy zamiast spać. A to z choroby, rytm dobowy się zmienia, pisałem ujż, wstyd że takie bzdruy pisałem licząc tu chyba na jaąkąś pomoc, a to tylko jednak nięśiadaome podnoszenie nogi, że jestem lepszy niż byłem bo już się dowiaduję, patrzcie i le nad sobą rpacuje i mi idzie ilntelerkt, a teraz zmęczony, południe, mało snu, to nic, dzień zleci, nic mi nie potrzeba ino spojkojou, nie zaruszać się i bym pomoały pomału się ustabilizował, amocjonalnie jestem spoko nie wzwołnowanny, potrzeba m tak czuję odzapomnieć, a są takie słowa jeszcze jak odcienić las i nie pamiętam, ale im więcej bym poczytał co u nich jest, jak se radzą, albo tam to o ptakach - mam polski atlas po mamie z pracy dostała, takie były czsay, ładne obrazki ktoś namalował porobił pooglądać jak to było, a dzisiaj zdjęcia i zmartaofny, nie potrzebne mi teraz, nie nawet już nie próbuję myśleć w tę stronę, żeby udawać że się zaliczam do innych.

----------


## Salomea

Bardzo dobrym ośrodkiem leczenia uzależnień jest Medox w Nowym Modlinie. Leczą tam uzależnienia jak i różne rodzaje depresji. Bardzo mają wykwalifikowaną kadrę więc jeśli sie leczyć to naprawdę właśnie tam.

----------


## Kuleczka77

Ja na szczeście nie byłam od niczego uzależniona, ale miałam nerwice i natręctwa. Jeszce gdzies tam czasami coś tam próbuje sie objawiać. ja po prostu chodziłam na terapię do ale nie w Warszawie a w Mińsku Mazowieckim, w Centrum Psychologicznym Sens.

----------


## Sweet harmony

> Ja na szczeście nie byłam od niczego uzależniona, ale miałam nerwice i natręctwa. Jeszce gdzies tam czasami coś tam próbuje sie objawiać. ja po prostu chodziłam na terapię do ale nie w Warszawie a w Mińsku Mazowieckim, w Centrum Psychologicznym Sens.


ja tutaj leczyłam depresję. W sumie jestem jeszcze trakcie ale widze ogromne postepy  :Wink:  I mój lekarz też.

----------


## Papuzka

raczej jest pracą stałą  :Wink:  To prawda  :Wink: Ja wybrałam sie z moimi problemami do centrum Psychologicznego Sens w Mińsku mazowieckim. Ogromne zaangażowanie psychologów. terapia bardzo wiele mi dała

----------


## LolkaOlka

Ja się bardzo cieszę, ze trafilam do takiego gabinetu jak Centrum Pscyhologiczne Sens, bo przynajmniej wtedy dostałam leki i to na prawdę w najbardziej odpowiednim czasie. Dzięki nim wyszłam z depresji.

----------

